# Кто производитель аккордиона



## karkela (10 Мар 2017)

Предложили вот такой аккордеон, а кто производитель не знают. Долго хранился, когда то был перевезён из германии дедом.


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2017)

*karkela*,

Это на аккордЕон, а дрова. Играть на нем нельзя. Выбросьте из головы


----------



## olegoleg19742 (10 Мар 2017)

vev (10.03.2017, 17:11) писал:


> Это на аккокдЕон, а дрова. Играть на нем нельзя. Выбросьте из головы


Как раз можно!В карты,например))


----------



## karkela (11 Мар 2017)

Спачибо понял


----------



## maksi (18 Мар 2017)

http://storub.ru/tolyatti/obyavleniya-muzykalnye-instrumenty-akkordeony-garmoni-b



ayany/mnogotem_2302861
А вот этот баян, не подскажите чей. В объявлении не написано.


----------



## maksi (18 Мар 2017)

Почему то в предыдущем сообщении не получилось фото добавить.


----------



## askurpela (18 Мар 2017)

maksi писал:


> Почему то в предыдущем сообщении не получилось фото добавить.


Похоже на побитую жизнью Тулу-401.


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (18 Мар 2017)

maksi писал:


> Почему то в предыдущем сообщении не получилось фото добавить.


maksi писал:


> Почему то в предыдущем сообщении не получилось фото добавить.


А как по мне так на Апоссионату похож!!


----------



## Gross (18 Мар 2017)

*MikhailOlegovich*, MikhailOlegovich (18.03.2017, 17:33) писал:


> так на Апоссионату похож!!


 у Аппы 132 кнопки слева, здесь 120. И вообще-чем похож-то?


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2017)

Я думаю какой-то мастеровой на базе тульских комплектующих.. Мало информации..


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2017)

Чем плоха версия про Тулу-401? Это она вроде и есть.
Да, есть по внешности заковырки. Но и у 401-й были изменения по годам...


----------



## glory (19 Мар 2017)

Я ж говорю, мало информации. Что мы видим ярко тульское? Кнопки в левой и регистры... А мастера могли и на дому собрать.. Я видел и ЯП с плоской горкой 67/120...


----------

